
Auckland NZ could move to alert level 1 without 'complete elimination' of virus - just-juan-post
https://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=12361447
======
boznz
Lockdowns did control the virus in NZ, life outside of auckland still seems
pretty normal.

The decision to move back to level 1 wont be made for over a week when more
data is in and hopefully the government will continue to focus on science not
whoever is shouting the loudest

------
just-juan-post
I applaud them for taking the first steps to admitting that lockdowns cannot
control this virus.

